# Sinsuities massage & Power Balance bracelet can be your cure



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

People need to realize that one of the major reasons that causes depersonlization is severe anxiety and that disrupts your breathing routine which causes excessive sinus, because that cuts off the oxygen of reaching the head; so a massage can help to loosen and eventually eliminate this problem

I know people suffering from trauma who were cured by wearing a power balance bracelet, because of the negative ions these bracelets produce they usually end up replacing any negative energy your body has, and somewhat blocks anxiety from coming back, but for it to work you just need to let go, I know that it can be very difficult to let go but usually with a power balance it can be a major help in flushing out the anxiety big time, and you can do your part by just relaxing. The cure varies from person to person, because some people have it worse than others; but the bracelets definitly speeds up recovery

I posted another topic about connecting with nature and how nature gives back negative ions that the body needs but it seems some people don't have the time for it, thats why i suggest some people to look into the power balance bracelet, because it already has what nature will provide

Beside from that make sure you get a sinsuitis massage; because in many cases excessive sinus is the cause of dp, so for the oxygen to reach your head, sinusuitis massage can relieve your nasal congestion, and can make you breath better.

This video is for a self massage





but i suggest you also do it with a professional because professionals can tackle the issue effectively

Here's my other topic http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/48010-cure-for-dpsimple-easy/

Be patient & strong

Btw this helped me to overcome my dp this is why im posting this as a suggestion because whe knows someone might benifit from such a thing; and it doesn't hurt to try 

Make sure you keep the bracelet on for three days to notice the major improvment; if it worked for me, then it can work for you!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Antihistamines act as sedatives...I take them for hay fever in the summer and that is the part of the year i sleep best....(They basically cause drowsiness)...Mix them with SSRIs or relaxing medication (Klonopin for example) and ya have an even more powerful sedative....

Interesting theory about the Sinuses though...Ive had awful problems with my sinuses since i was a kid due to Hay Fever and mild Asthma! I also broke my nose when i was younger which added to the problem...

As regards massage (of any kind) It definitely helps with relaxation but only short term....Thats for me anyway...I would have to be massaging myself or getting someone else to massage me 24/7 to get the relief i need from my anxiety and body tension...

If we all could just "LET GO" we wouldnt have DP....Letting go is the impossible delemma DP sufferers have to deal with on a daily basis...

Im very happy you found something that worked energy92...You are very lucky!


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

eddy1886 said:


> Antihistamines act as sedatives...I take them for hay fever in the summer and that is the part of the year i sleep best....(They basically cause drowsiness)...Mix them with SSRIs or relaxing medication (Klonopin for example) and ya have an even more powerful sedative....
> 
> Interesting theory about the Sinuses though...Ive had awful problems with my sinuses since i was a kid due to Hay Fever and mild Asthma! I also broke my nose when i was younger which added to the problem...
> 
> ...


I know the "let go" part is very difficult, but i know this might sound odd, but whenever i had my power bracelet on it made it easier for me to let go, and it somewhat blocked anxiety from coming back

Well its more like this; nature provides us with negative ions that is a relief to depression & treat trauma; a power bracelet already has negative ions in it so when you wear it already does the work in flushing the negativity thats in you


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

Lion7 said:


> I actually went to a ENT doctor. Told me I had sinus then my neurologist told me I didn't.
> 
> There is this weird pressure on my head though and I believe this pressure has something to do with this DP.


Ok if thats the case; i think this is the issue with many people suffering from DP/DR i suggest you to read this topic i posted http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/48391-effective-ways-to-recover-from-dp/


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

Lion7 said:


> Yeah. I have been trying accupunture and reflexology. I have never tried a head massage though. This looks like it will help me. Thanks.


" headache relief head massage" would hammer down on the root of the issue; I suggest you to give it a try and please update me after


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

Lion7 said:


> Hmmmmmm. The question is where can I get one?


Ask any place that gives out massages; since you live near chicago IL there will probably be lots of places to get this type of massage; and usually when you ask them make sure they give "headache relief head massage" this type of massage reduces any migraines you can have; a lot of people who suffer from DP/DR also suffer from some sort of migraine

Btw when you get the appointment; make it an hour or so; so you can feel a major relief after


----------



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

really helps Power Balance ? someone can relate?


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

It helped me calm my anxiety yes; but i suggesty you to buy refloxology sandals something like adidas "superstar" that will calm your anxiety significantly but you have to be patient


----------

